
Who are you gonna believe, me or your lying eyes? - luu
https://statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu/2020/09/07/who-are-you-gonna-believe-me-or-your-lying-eyes/
======
082349872349872
After a blog post which explicitly says it is only investigating the
plausibility of constancy, and has nothing to do with the argument in which it
was embedded, it's amazing how many of the comments want to talk about
anything but the interpretation of that specific graph.

Bonus clip (1992):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYa5fR1qDRo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYa5fR1qDRo)

